# John Deere 310 low pressure fuel issue



## James Stanford (Feb 5, 2020)

My 310G backhoe started loosing power. Replaced low pressure fuel pump, fuel line from tank to pump, filter base, and rubber seals on fuel long feeding pump. Also drilled air vent on cap (it was stopped up). Tractor runs better but consistently starts missing after driving it a little over two miles. I installed a T-joint in supply line between tank and low pressure fuel pump. I hooked up a 5 gallon gas can with an on/off valve. Took backhoe for a drive. When it started power loss, I turned the valve to my 5 gallon fuel can on and the backhoe instantly regained power. 

I’m thinking there is an obstruction in the fuel tank that’s causing the low pressure fuel tank not to be able to draw fuel. 

your thoughts before I start pulling the tank.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Just wondering if there are any rubber fuel lines that may be coming apart inside, collapsing and causing a restriction? Would there be a filter in the bottom of the tank where the fuel line comes out?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Replace ALL the rubber lines before pulling the tank..
& run it WITHOUT the fuel cap..
U do know theres CARS for long trips, right.. lol


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Does any of this look familiar?

https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/64103/referrer/search/pgId/123773335


----------



## James Stanford (Feb 5, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Just wondering if there are any rubber fuel lines that may be coming apart inside, collapsing and causing a restriction? Would there be a filter in the bottom of the tank where the fuel line comes out?


There is a strainer at the bottom of the pickup line inside the tank. I’m suspicious it may be stopped up or the line itself may be bad but I have to pull the tank to find out.


----------



## James Stanford (Feb 5, 2020)

thepumpguysc said:


> Replace ALL the rubber lines before pulling the tank..
> & run it WITHOUT the fuel cap..
> U do know theres CARS for long trips, right.. lol


I’ve replaced the one rubber line that runs from the tank to the fuel pump. I’ve also replaced the filter base and all rubber grommets on the steel lines between the tank and fuel injector pump. I have also drilled the vent out on the fuel tank so I’m certain there is no vacuum forming. I’ve also replace the fuel supply pump. 

the only thing left in my mind is to drop the tank so I can pull the pickup hose from inside the tank and check it and the strainer on the end of it but I thought I’d ask to see if anyone had any other ideas first. 

thanks for your suggestion. Looks like you’re thinking the same thing I am.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

IF your fuel tank resembles the one in the above diagram and you suspect a plugged strainer, then why have you not removed it for inspection? Is it in a location that prevents removal without first moving the tank?


----------



## James Stanford (Feb 5, 2020)

Fedup said:


> IF your fuel tank resembles the one in the above diagram and you suspect a plugged strainer, then why have you not removed it for inspection? Is it in a location that prevents removal without first moving the tank?


Hey fedup. Thanks for your reply. In one word, clearance. There is only a few inches of clearance between the tank and the cab so I don’t expect to be able to pull the assembly from the tank. I’m going to try mind you but I don’t expect to be able too.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

It depends how proud you are of your cab. If it were me I'd be looking at using a hole saw to cut a hole in the floor above the sender then maybe covering it with a piece of sheet metal later. (provided it's just floor there, and not a frame structural member) Who knows, you might need to take it out again someday.


----------

